

Command-line Google url shortener, tasks, discovery services now available - Adaptive
http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/wiki/DiscoveryManual
googlecl is a great little tool and my primary interface to the big G's services. Nice to see it supporting the Discovery API now.
======
Adaptive
googlecl is one of the main ways I use the big g's services. nice to see it
supporting the discovery APIs now.

